# Criminal Vandalism on Scenic Hwy...Please read



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

My cousin is down from TN and we wanted to go wading. I went to an area off Scenic Hwy between Creighton Rd and I-10. We got there at 5 am and began throwing topwaters. We managed a few specs-nothing crazy. Around 7 trouble began. Two young white males: one 5'10 ~200 lbs with scruffy facial hair and sandy blond hair, the other 6' (called Chris) with dark brown hair and 170-180 lbs, showed up, drinking, and waded close to where we were fishing. We had two rods with bait set in poleholders and the shorter one walked through the line. I made sure he knew that there was a hook attached and he told me to "#$^& off, this is a public place" 

I wasn't in the mood to argue so I turned my back and kept fishing. The same guy threw across our line for a few and tried to bully us into leaving. After that didn't work the two went back to shore and drank beer for a while. There was a line of crab traps placed out in the water(orange top/white bottom buoy) and the two proceeded to wade out to the two closest traps. I guess they decided to help themselves and pulled the traps to shore. I know they weren't their traps. I told them so and they said I couldn't prove it...more beer drinking and they left around 8:45. My cousin and I were glad to be rid of them. I actually told him, I hope they don't stoop so low as to mess with my car. Fast forward half and hour and we are leaving(picking up their Miller Lite bottles from the shore and water). As a I walk up to my Xterra, *my tires are slashed! *Knife holes punched cleanly through the sidewalls. I filed a police report and had to get towed to a tire place. If you happened to drive by that stretch of Scenic from 7:30-9:00 and remember any vehicle, other than a black XTerra, please PM me. If you hear any idiot bragging about it, please PM me. If it was you, I'm praying for your *DRUNKEN, THIEVING, VANDALIZING* rear ends, before karma truly pays you back.

Tight lines,
Jason Purdy


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

j_purdy said:


> My cousin is down from TN and we wanted to go wading. I went to an area off Scenic Hwy between Creighton Rd and I-10. We got there at 5 am and began throwing topwaters. We managed a few specs-nothing crazy. Around 7 trouble began. Two young white males: one 5'10 ~200 lbs with scruffy facial hair and sandy blond hair, the other 6' (called Chris) with dark brown hair and 170-180 lbs, showed up, drinking, and waded close to where we were fishing. We had two rods with bait set in poleholders and the shorter one walked through the line. I made sure he knew that there was a hook attached and he told me to "#$^& off, this is a public place"
> 
> I wasn't in the mood to argue so I turned my back and kept fishing. The same guy threw across our line for a few and tried to bully us into leaving. After that didn't work the two went back to shore and drank beer for a while. There was a line of crab traps placed out in the water(orange top/white bottom buoy) and the two proceeded to wade out to the two closest traps. I guess they decided to help themselves and pulled the traps to shore. I know they weren't their traps. I told them so and they said I couldn't prove it...more beer drinking and they left around 8:45. My cousin and I were glad to be rid of them. I actually told him, I hope they don't stoop so low as to mess with my car. Fast forward half and hour and we are leaving(picking up their Miller Lite bottles from the shore and water). As a I walk up to my Xterra, *my tires are slashed! *Knife holes punched cleanly through the sidewalls. I filed a police report and had to get towed to a tire place. If you happened to drive by that stretch of Scenic from 7:30-9:00 and remember any vehicle, other than a black XTerra, please PM me. If you hear any idiot bragging about it, please PM me. If it was you, I'm praying for your *DRUNKEN, THIEVING, VANDALIZING* rear ends, before karma truly pays you back.
> 
> ...


You should probably post this on the general discussion board as well.

Sorry that happened to you. There are reports of that kind of vandalism happening at Bayou Texar, too.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

hope you catch those pieces of trash... sorry for your loss and tell your cousin that not all people down here are like that... really hope you catch them and put them in their places


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

there are cameras at that intersection


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry pieces of Sorry to hear about that


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Who wants to join me for a morning fishing trip in that same spot any day this week?! Perhaps we could meet with j purdy somewhere and all squeeze in his Nissan Xterra so it looks like only his truck is there?

No, I am not suggesting anything other than a couple of PFF buddies share a little fishing trip. Perhaps we could meet up with those two thugs and introduce them to a little bit of 'Southern Manners' and respect for those just wanting to fish?!

I am game anytime you are...


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

what a bunch of punks no reason for that. Hope they get what is coming to them.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

not to sound like a mother hen here, yet at the first sign of trouble; verbal atlercation with the guy, I wouldve left called the PD and had them deal with the two individauls. Im sure they wouldve fell F.S.S 
*856.011 Disorderly intoxication.*

(1) No person in the state shall be intoxicated and endanger the safety of another person or property, and no person in the state shall be intoxicated or drink any alcoholic beverage in a public place or in or upon any public conveyance and cause a public disturbance. 

If your going to go get into a pissing contest with the guy you might as well call a cop. Alot of people think they can put there .02 in and reason with someone and get respected. Not the case whatssoever. Just have the guy removed and end of story. Not to mention them littering...... F that. Im sorry you got your tires slashed. I definitely think I was born a century to late. I believe in the Wild West days where you hung or shot the misfits. Made things alot easier and simpler.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Devinsdad I will be glad to go "fishing" with you anytime I would like to handle that with anybody who wants to I hate rude people and expectially the people who mess with anyones property or fishing!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup, any guys acting idiots around me and Drinking in a Public place..Espically on a beach with Bottles, I would be calling the local PD..If ya had a phone just pull up whatever city your in PD..As in a websearch Gulf Breeze PD,or Pensacola PD.. I sometimes have the local numbers in my phone


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry for your troubles man. Me and my son go to Chimney Park quite often to relax and wet our lines. We will certainly keep our eyes and ears open for any info. We always go cause its close to the house and its messed up that you cant even take time to relax with out someone showing how ignorant they are. Keep your head up and keep those lines tight.

P.S. I like devinsdad's idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Guys, be careful about dishing out your own form of punishment. No matter how bad these guys are, or how wrong they are, if you beat them up, or whatever, the law will probably punish you more than they will the scumbag who cut your tires. If they show up, call LEO's and let them do their jobs.
At least, if you do it, make sure you don't get caught!
For what it's worth!


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am down for the "fishing trip." Hate people who act like that.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

I think its a shame that people act this way. It's people like these guys who ruin the fun for the rest of us...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Bucky- I wasn't suggesting a Gang-Style Beatdown, but perhaps a chance to encourage better behavior. In many cases a strong verbal request to refrain from any future harrassment to our fellow PFF Members will work.

In other words- "There are more of us than you. Don't start a fight you won't win." ;o)


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

A good lecture probably won't have any effect on this type person, whereas, agood scare from the police (or maybe a short stay in the calabose) may cause them to rethink their behavior.
I agree that these type of people are a cancer on our society, but our law will probably protect them more than you if there is a fight/ injuries, etc.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm sorry you went through what you did but you played a huge part here.
I know it's tempting to try to lecture drunk idiots but goading them into screwing with your car after lecturing them on the crab pots was a bad move. Thank God these two didn't have weapons or maybe worse could have happened. I fully understand wanting to "exercise some testosterone" on them but that's a job better filled by law enforcement.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

photofishin said:


> I'm sorry you went through what you did but you played a huge part here.
> I know it's tempting to try to lecture drunk idiots but goading them into screwing with your car after lecturing them on the crab pots was a bad move. Thank God these two didn't have weapons or maybe worse could have happened. I fully understand wanting to "exercise some testosterone" on them but that's a job better filled by law enforcement.


I have to disagree. The man stood up against something he thought was wrong. I wish more people in the world would do that. The best course of action was probably to call the police, but I still think he did the right thing. He tried to stop someone from stealing.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

tresrhames said:


> I have to disagree. The man stood up against something he thought was wrong. I wish more people in the world would do that. The best course of action was probably to call the police, but I still think he did the right thing. He tried to stop someone from stealing.


First he made the mistake of lecturing drunk kids when they crossed his fishing line, then he further aggravated the situation by lecturing them about the crab traps, then as if he was thinking anything productive could come of it, he basically dared them to vandalize his car. I'm not justifying their behavior, just saying that had he handled this differently, they'd likely be in jail and he wouldn't have been out of a bunch of money in new tires. Having been alcohol free for over 25 years, I can tell you from personal experience that you can tell a drunk, but you can't tell him much!


----------



## rum cay (Nov 15, 2010)

I would have drowned their two sorry asses. I know I can hold my breath longer than they can.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. I have to agree with letting the law handle it though. You already know they have a knife, what else do they have you don't know about? It isn't worth your life.


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

the secret of society is the suspresion of the undesirable !!! we are in this boat because of turning the other cheek , by not speaking out when we should." Oh yes let the bullies and thugs do and say what they want, they may have a knife" BULL [email protected]#T If I speak up and an altercation accures, I may get hurt or introuble......but next week when you or your kids are at that same spot the thugs will be gone too. Fear is the tool that allows bullies and thugs to opperate freely, just say HELL NO


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

jpurdy...I'm in on that devinsdad first idea. Sorry to hear that on scenic. It fires me up just to have folks litter on the beach. A little respect, huh? We shouldn't have to be that careful. That would make me mad. 
You are due some serious pompano.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't say "Don't do anything, they may have a knife" I said, let the law enforcement do what our taxes pay them to do. Your old enough to make your decisions, your old enough to pay the consequences. You may be the ones getting arrested.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

To All,

Thanks for taking the time to read. I wasn't trying to stir up an online hornet's nest. I was hoping on the off-chance that someone may have seen something. To clarify, we were armed but a couple of punks aren't worth jailtime. I didn't know they had a knife until I saw my tires. Police were called and a report filed. The whole situation stinks, but I won't let it rob me enjoying the outdoors. If something like this happens again, I'll take what I learned and handle it a little differently. Tight lines all.

-Jason Purdy


----------

